# Bottling Hb In Clear Glass Bottles.



## Truman42 (5/11/11)

Does anyone bottle into clear bottles such as Corona bottles? I know brown glass is more traditional, but any reason why you couldnt bottle into clear glass?

Not that I want to was just curious if anyone does or if theres a reason not to. I was thinking of maybe doing one or two in my next batch just to be able to see when its cleared up etc?


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

so 


many


questions


----------



## Samuel Adams (5/11/11)

Yeah I've got quite a few clear bottles I still use, I'm phasing them out slowly after learning about light strike etc.
They are handy for seeing your beer as it ages.

To be honest I think the light isn't a problem as I pack them into the original carton and the go straight from that to the fridge when it's time to drink.


----------



## stevem01 (5/11/11)

I use corona bottles all the time for my 'lawnmower beer' Conditioned in a dark cupboard, straight into a dark fridge, no light-no problems.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/11/11)

Yes, I'll often use a clear bottle or two when bottling comp beers, not so much for their appearance but to see how the beer clears up.


----------



## Truman42 (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> so
> 
> 
> many
> ...



Ah. This is a forum isn't it? To ask questions and gain knowledge?
Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Truman42 (5/11/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Yes, I'll often use a clear bottle or two when bottling comp beers, not so much for their appearance but to see how the beer clears up.


Sounds good. Think I'll do the same. Cheers.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Look in to light-strike and skunking if the posts above haven't already inspired you to, Truman. The gist is UV light reacts with hops oils or somesuch - not good. I understand it is less of an issue if your process (or kit manufacturer's process) doesn't involve hop flowers/pellets.


Silo Ted said:


> so
> 
> 
> many
> ...


so 


few


answers


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Truman said:


> Ah. This is a forum isn't it? To ask questions and gain knowledge?
> Or am I mistaken?



Yes, its a personal helpdesk for lazy pricks who refuse to learn anything for themselves, or spend five minutes searching for the answer themselves. 

The mistake it mine, Bon Jovi.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Truman said:


> To gain knowledge?


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Long answer:

There's a chemical called 3-methylbut-2-ene-1-thiol that a Skunk will shoot out its arse glands at you while doing a handstand and you will stink for a week. 

Apparently when wavelengths between 350 and 500 nanometers (blue end + of the rainbow) hit riboflavin in the beer it makes stuff in your beer get together with sulphury (thio) stuff ... and the resulting chemical IS the same stuff that comes out of a skunk's arse.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Sorry Nick, he only wants _really _simple answers. Clear bottles bad, brown bottles good. Next question to pop into head, rush to AHB and add topic. Gain knowledge.  

Good information for others though.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sorry Nick, he only wants _really _simple answers. Clear bottles bad, brown bottles good. Next question to pop into head, rush to AHB and add topic. Gain knowledge.
> 
> Good information for others though.



Is it really his fault? There's no clear direction on forum culture, rules, and policies on AHB. It's the fault of the people that run it not the people that use it.

Also are his questions any less useful than your reactions to those questions?


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Plus the relative merits of clear bottles is something that is sorta difficult to search for unless you know some key terms like "light-strike" or "skunking".


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

It took me literally 30 seconds to find information on this subject

Google "beer in clear bottles"

2nd result "beer bottle' in wikipedia. 

Click

Subject 6 "Lightstruck beer"

Click

Answer

+++++++++++++++++++

Conversely, if he typed at 70 wpm, and it takes a further 30 seconds to click home>subforum>new topic, thats three times longer than searching himself. 

Sorry, but this guys unable to think for himself, and clearly thinks the world owes him undivided care and attention. He has admitted as such in previous posts. He's here to leech, because its easier than learning (or spending $20 on a book)

Show some self confidence, son. Youre not a child. Are you? 

And please.... please.... NEVER give advice to anyone, despite your growing _knowledge. _There's enough people here already circulating brew folklore without an understanding of the subject. If I wanted regurgitation, I would buy a cow and install a camera into its guts.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

bum said:


> Plus the relative merits of clear bottles is something that is sorta difficult to search for unless you know some key terms like "light-strike" or "skunking".



Oh yes. God forbid that he should read the _whole_ wiki article on beer bottles. How time consuming.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

It took me literally no time at all to realise that all you've done is re-enforce my point that it is easier when you know what you are looking for.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

bum said:


> It took me literally no time at all to realise that all you've done is re-enforce my point that it is easier when you know what you are looking for.



It has reinforced nothing. Use the google custom search in this forum and type in "clear bottles" in quotation marks. What is the first hit not relating to this thread ? Please, tell the audience what you find. Does it or does it not uncover the answer?

Surely the term "clear bottles" isn't too mind boggling, considering his use of both the words"clear" and "bottles" in the question. 

Once again, Bum, your statements here are misleading and manipulative. Welcome back, asshat.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Oh yes. God forbid that he should read the _whole_ wiki article on beer bottles. How time consuming.



These articles? Seriously? You're suggesting that this system as it stands is a useful resource for n00bs. Look at it - it is full of "articles" accidnetally made by n00bs not knowing how to use it.



Again, I suggest that one would only find the relevant article if they knew what they were looking for - or were _really_ bored.


----------



## loikar (5/11/11)

Beer in clear bottles, exposed to UV light = Bad
Beer in clear bottles, not exposed to UV light = good

I like Silo Ted, he 'gets' it.


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

Regardless of whether a noob expects every answer handed to them on a platter, you have a number of choices

1. Answer the question for them
2. Give him clues so they can find the answers themselves
3. Be a rude arsehole.
4. Ignore the thread

4 needs the least effort, followed closely by 2. A simple sentence like 'google light strike or skunked beer' would help anyone who viewed the thread (not just the OP) get some clues for doing their own research, much more than would antagonistic goading. or sarcastic rejoinders.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Welcome back? You're the one who stormed off to bigger and better things. mate. I've been reading every day as I always have.

The search system could email him whatever results he wanted before he even thought of them and it wouldn't alter anything. He hasn't asked a question that is asked all the time. He hasn't asked anything he should be able to work out on his own. There isn't a question that could be asked that hasn't been answered already. If noobs can't ask a question then what is this board for?

I'm not sure how I'm the unreasonable one here, fella.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Who's stupider, the people who don't know the correct search terminology, or the people who get angry at them about it?


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Who's stupider, the people who don't know the correct search terminology, or the people who get angry at them about it?



Correct search terminology ? how about........





Phew, that was a complex operation. 


Bum, I didnt mention the AHBwiki, just wiki. You know, the one that everyone in the world knows the existence of? For such a self-proclaimed & ardent seeker of knowledge (as te OP keeps arguing in various threads to justify his laziness), is reading a full wikipedia article only reserved for the most elite of academics ?


----------



## Barley Belly (5/11/11)

:drinks:


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Dude. Only retards read wikipeadia. 

I do apologise though. I can't imagine why I didn't assume that your are upset he didn't think to check wikipeadia for homebrew related questions before he asked them at a homebrew messageboard. I am a tool.


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)




----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

bum said:


> I am a tool.



If you say so. 

Bum, please explain how using the custom google search function for "clear bottles" is too complex ? I would love to see how you weave a rich tapestry of bullshit in your response.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

manticle said:


>



Yeah, fair call.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Guys, click on the dropdown menu where it says Silo Ted next to one of his posts and go to Find Member's Topics.

Then notice how many of his post are asking stuff that could easily be googled. 

I especially like this thread by Ted: "What is BBL?"

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=53637&hl=

Clicky.

This one's good too. The third reply is a link that would have come up in a search, had Ted not been so _lazy_.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=45532&hl=

Ted, STFU. Forums are for more than outright answers.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Yes, and you will find that I have pretty much answered my own questions in the OP's that I create, clearly showing a pre-cursor of searching beforehand. 

This guy, on the other hand clearly does ZERO legwork before posting. ZERO ! Uh, I have a question, I'll use the helpdesk.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

AND regarding BBL< I also did some calculations before posting, and came to within 5% of the answer.... BEFORE POSTING. 

My point is that this guy does literally **** ALL for himself. 

Your arguement is misleading. Sounds like someone else I know.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Bum, please explain how using the custom google search function for "clear bottles" is too complex ? I would love to see how you weave a rich tapestry of bullshit in your response.


Okay. First of all, you assume those would be his search terms. His specific question is related to a comparison between clear and brown bottles - this complicates his potential search. Maybe "clear brown bottles" yields identical results but I'm sure you'll let me know if it does. The Google search function is not clearly explained to new users - it would be understandable for someone to not realised that the searches done there are constrained to AHB. It is entirely likely that he used the search function when he first came here and found it as unhelpful as most other people seem to report and never bothered again - a lot of that about the place if you do a search about the search. 

Even if he should have done the search first and even if it is a simple one and even the only response he is entitled to is that he should have done a search that doesn't change the fact that the response he got from you was not that he should do a search but that he asks too many questions.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Lager post. 

> Consderable temperature testing of equipment done
> Prior research into subject stated


----------



## geoffd (5/11/11)

Fully agree with advice, claer glass fine once kept in dark.

I have gotten all my 200+ brown glass pint pottles for free (bar a few bottles of homebrew) from my local pub, I use the magners cider bottles, nice thick glass & a good roll neck for free hand lever capper. They also suited my shelving at the time for height. I'm sure your local will save you what ever bottle you want in return for a few HBs far cheaper than the extortionate price of buying those 650 ml bottle (over a dollar each) & they're thin as paper, only really critical if heat treating or using a hand capper.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

bum said:


> Okay. First of all, you assume those would be his search terms.



_Does anyone bottle into *clear bottles *such as Corona bottles? I know brown glass is more traditional, but any reason why you couldnt bottle into clear glass?_

I don't know Bum, how much of a stretch could it have been to find the right terms to use ?


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Your arguement is misleading.



No, my argument is perfect. You are reinforcing the fact that not only are you one of those sour fucks who comes on forums and hammers noobs, you also can't see your own hypocrisy - and the little you do see you try to explain by adding a "but I tried harder than him" bit.

Truly sad, Ted.

By now you could have written the definitive guide to hop skunking and improved all our knowledge and the search function, but all you've done is shown everyone here that you can keep quiet and be thought a fool, or you can open your mouth and prove it to everyone.


----------



## Barley Belly (5/11/11)

:drinks:


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

You might think its antagonising, but through this tough love process I have illustrated the ease in which simle queries can be searched for. 

Untimately, Truman will be richer for reading my replies. It will help him on _numerous_ subjects in future. If it's a bit harsh, so what, he's gained something from it. But I'm not going to kiss his neck & give him a reach around while I'm teaching him the ways of the internets.

Kinda like teaching a man to fish.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Kinda like teaching a man to fish.


Yeah, with a net.


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/11)




----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Oh look, its practicalfool with a whimsical off topic contribution. 

Can we change usernames ?


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Any butter on that popcorn ?


----------



## TidalPete (5/11/11)

:icon_offtopic: 
Although I agree with Nick JD's original , though technical, response to the OP most of the above posts are precisely the reason I post as little as possible these days. <_< 
AHB is fast going down the shute IMHO & more moderation is needed. Perhaps some moderators <_< need to be replaced as they are conspicuous by their absence?

TP


----------



## Barley Belly (5/11/11)

:drinks:


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

I nominate myself as moderator.


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/11)

I'm a lazy twat that can't search for a second shock horror picture, hence my recommendation to you is to go search it yourself 

PS: I did do 75% of the work, found the first OT pic.. .and suggested the search for the other one


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Although I agree with Nick JD's original , though technical, response to the OP most of the above posts are precisely the reason I post as little as possible these days. <_<
> AHB is fast going down the shute IMHO & more moderation is needed. Perhaps some moderators <_< need to be replaced as they are conspicuous by their absence?
> 
> TP



Next time someone googles "clear bottles" they can read about Skunk's arses. Gotta love the internets - it's like snorkling in a sewage treatment plant looking for jewelery!


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> PS: I did do 75% of the work




Which is great, better than 0% . 

Youre quite an industrious chap, for a vegetarian. How do you find the energy ?


----------



## Barley Belly (5/11/11)

:drinks:


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Which is great, better than 0% .
> 
> Youre quite an industrious chap, for a vegetarian. How do you find the energy ?


Popcorn, of course


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> Popcorn, of course



With butter or Nuttelex ?


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/11)

I refuse to tell!!! May google be your friend, you lazy bum!


----------



## MarkBastard (5/11/11)

I am sort of angry that i need to make this post and add to the off topic nonsense.

But I must ask, what is better? A home brew forum where a high percent of the posts / threads are about home brew, even if there is a lot of repeated and redundant information, or a home brew forum where there is some information about home brew and a whole lot of meta-shit that no one is going to give a **** about in a years time.

And on that note, to the guy that has searched this thread in a years time and has seen this thread full of off topic arguments, I hope you find the irony in it. Send me a private message when you do so I can have a laugh.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

No, that was me, not Bum. 

And I already googled to find Nuttelex  


_________________________________________

_Internet Forum Discussions


It is not uncommon for nonsense or unsocial behavior to sprout as people lose temper, especially if the topic is controversial. Poor understanding of differences in values of the participants is a common problem on forums. Because replies to a topic are often worded aimed at someone's point of view, discussion will usually go slightly off into several directions as people question each others' validity, sources and so on. Circular discussion and ambiguity in replies can extend for several tens of posts of a thread eventually ending when everyone gives up or attention spans waver and a more interesting subject takes over. It is not uncommon for debate to end in ad hominem attacks._

________________________________________


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Nazis. There. Now we can close the thread.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Nazis. There. Now we can close the thread.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law


----------



## poppa joe (5/11/11)

WOW..
Three pages thread so far .....
WHAT is the Answer to the Question...?
Cheers
PJ
YES or NO


----------



## marksfish (5/11/11)

poppa joe said:


> WOW..
> Three pages thread so far .....
> WHAT is the Answer to the Question...?
> Cheers
> ...




maybe?


----------



## RdeVjun (5/11/11)

poppa joe said:


> WOW..
> Three pages thread so far .....
> WHAT is the Answer to the Question...?
> Cheers
> ...


YES if you can overcome the desire to leave your full beer bottles in the sunlight, a dark pantry or cupboard is ideal, although I'm pretty sure everyone is cognisant of that requirement anyway. Likewise, reasonably sure the light in the fridge will be acceptable too, so long as you don't stand there wondering too long.
FFS you guys, epic derail. I guess generations to come will have no trouble working out just who to add to their kill file...


----------



## danbeer (5/11/11)

Wow. What a lot of angst over a simple question. :blink: 


At least it wasn't asking why his airlock wasn't bubbling....


----------



## MaltyHops (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I nominate myself as moderator.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)




----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

First order of business as moderator >







Reason: Lazy OP has had question answered, and learned a valuable lesson in proactive self determination.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/11/11)

It is the job of us who post on the Internet to ensure that people are the best they can be. Our fellow netizens!


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Holding Hands Institute

DO NOT FOLLOW THAT LINK.


----------



## Barley Belly (5/11/11)

:drinks:


----------



## yum beer (5/11/11)

thank **** for Barley Belly and his many level headed responses.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (5/11/11)

how funny is monty python. Haven't laughed so hard for ages.


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Yes you have.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (5/11/11)

no i haven't.


----------



## loikar (6/11/11)

Is this a bad time to bring up the whole Extract Vs AG thing?



I would like to slightly change my previous post to truman.

Any beer bottles exposed to UV light = Bad
Any beer bottles not exposed to UV light = Better
Beer in Stainless Steel Kegs = Best

so in summary;
UV Light+Beer=bad

The only exception is if you make a Heinekien clone, in which case you want to expose each bottle to approx 10min of direct sunlight.


P.S.

You know when you walk down the street, and you look up and there's someone in the distance walking towards you. And you both know that you are approaching each other but keep walking with your head down. and as you get closer you look up to see how far away from each other you are.
Then just as you're about to pass each other, you both look up, make eye contact, and raise your eyebrows at each other?
Well, I was thinking...... Chickens cant do that.


----------



## Nick JD (6/11/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Is this a bad time to bring up the whole Extract Vs AG thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not just UV light. A decent part of the visible spectum too. 

Next, we should discuss how much of the active visible spetrum gets through GREEN glass. Clearly (pun accidental) this is a discussion that merits further depth of knowledge.


----------



## goomboogo (6/11/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Is this a bad time to bring up the whole Extract Vs AG thing?
> 
> 
> You know when you walk down the street, and you look up and there's someone in the distance walking towards you. And you both know that you are approaching each other but keep walking with your head down. and as you get closer you look up to see how far away from each other you are.
> ...



Keep trying. You'll come up with something original one day.


----------



## bum (6/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Next, we should discuss how much of the active visible spetrum gets through GREEN glass. Clearly (pun accidental) this is a discussion that merits further depth of knowledge.


If I recall correctly, the common consensus (amongst the more scientific brewers) when I first came here was that green didn't present a signigcant improvement over clear.


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/11)

Ahhh Silo ted.. teddyboy, or girl...
Are you still pissed because I didnt send you a picture of me with my boobs showing and my goatee shaved off so you can jerk off? (You never did have a comeback on that thread.)

Let me spell it out to you matey......A forum is for reading information and for asking questions to learn about the topic the forum is about. If you look on any forum on the internet there are hundreds of posts from newbies asking the same questions over and over again. There are also the same amount of answers from people who are only to happy to explain things to noobs. Even on this forum there are plenty of others only too willing to help out. 

Ive seen plenty of posts on here that have been asked time and time again and they still get informative answers. 

Heres an example

What is BBL?

Googling "Whats a BBL? gave me the answer without even having to follow a Google link, it was right there on the front page" tsk tsk TeddyGirl.

And another

Iphone or Android Plenty of information on Iphones and Android all over the internet, and all your bullet points could have been answered with a Google search.

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones TeddyGirl.

If this forum doesn't allow the asking of questions maybe the front page should have a banner that says 

"Questions are not allowed on this forum that have been asked before. You must search for your answers first by wading through the hundreds of search results to find out what you want to know. It may take you all day but you dont have a life anyway and nothing better to do. Continual asking of questions will see you banned."

You should create your own forum Teddygirlshomebrewforum.com and post that on the front page. I bet you would have 10 members before too long.

Im not lazy and I often do research and search for things before I post. As Ive told you before Teddy not everything you read on the internet is correct, or often its out of date.
Ive had numerous topics that Ive read up on and then been told on here, "Thats not correct anymore", or "Its better to do it this way."

Guys like Manticle have been only to happy to point out some good links that are current and up to date and Ive bothered to go and read those links and thank him for his help.


Now..I dont know what your problem is, maybe daddy didnt spank you enough when you were a little boy or perhaps you were a fat nerdy kid who got picked on in school, so now heres your chance to be the big man and pick on any noob that comes along, whilst hiding behind a cartoon avatar..Although you do seem to have a soft spot for me..(Its that photo you didnt get isnt it Teddy???)

But guess what Teddy..If you dont like my stupid dumb lazy posts...DONT FU^&IN READ THEM. How easy is that??

When Mr Silo Ted asks you why the washing machine isnt working do you tell him "Go and google it and dont be so lazy"

Anyway as I also said in our last little get together..If there are others on here who feel the same way then let me know and I will gladly move on to another forum. (Like the one which I read a post.."You can find that out on AHB if you could be bothered putting up with the bull$hit over there" (They were talking about you TeddyGirl)

Ive had plenty of PM's from members on here telling me to ignore your crap because your a tosser, so until I start getting PM's from members telling me to stop asking stupid questions, Im going to keep asking.

One more thing Teddy, You may have the time to sit there and read every single one of the 300 + search articles that come up about "Clear Bottles" because you have no life. 

I on the other hand have a loving wife, a great job, and plenty of family and friends who keep me occupied and busy. If thats what you call lazy then Im a BIG FAT LAZY SON OF A BITCH.....AND LOVING IT.

So Cheers Teddy girl XX I really don't care what you say or think. My life doesn't exist in the internet world, you don't matter to me

TO EVERYONE ELSE That took the time to give good and informative answers and to provide search terms to look up to find more information. A big THANK YOU. 

Its people like you that make this place such a great forum.


----------



## bignath (6/11/11)

Truman said:


> Ahhh Silo ted.. teddyboy, or girl...
> Are you still pissed because I didnt send you a picture of me with my boobs showing and my goatee shaved off so you can jerk off? (You never did have a comeback on that thread.)
> 
> Let me spell it out to you matey......A forum is for reading information and for asking questions to learn about the topic the forum is about. If you look on any forum on the internet there are hundreds of posts from newbies asking the same questions over and over again. There are also the same amount of answers from people who are only to happy to explain things to noobs. Even on this forum there are plenty of others only too willing to help out.
> ...



What a fantastic ******* schooling you've just dished out mate! 

Truman for the win!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/11/11)

diddly. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Silo Ted (6/11/11)

Yay ! Im quite satisfied now that I have made him spend 1/2 hour formulating a response. I may get around to reading it one day (although I shall not be poorer for it if I choose not to)

My work here is done. 

No need to thank me for educating you on the search function, Truman. 

Go forth with your newfound knowledge, son. 

Teddyboy, over & out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (6/11/11)

Internet threats ? :lol: :lol:

Should I report this poor community behaviour to a moderator ?


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yay ! Im quite satisfied now that I have made him spend 1/2 hour formulating a response. I may get around to reading it one day (although I shall not be poorer for it if I choose not to)
> 
> My work here is done.
> 
> ...



It only took me ten minutes, but your worth my time teddygirl.


----------



## bignath (6/11/11)

Threats??? 

I don't see any...

Looks more like an invite than a threat.


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Internet threats ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should I report this poor community behaviour to a moderator ?
> 
> ...



Yeh sure, and while your at it report this too.


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Threats???
> 
> I don't see any...
> 
> Looks more like an invite than a threat.



Thats exactly what it was Big Nath. I was hoping Teddy and I could swap some home brew and chew the fat so to speak. But alas I dont know where he lives.


----------



## bignath (6/11/11)

Truman said:


> Thats exactly what it was Big Nath. I was hoping Teddy and I could swap some home brew and chew the fat so to speak. But alas I dont know where he lives.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

Win to Truman and my vote is for the fat nerdy kid that always got picked on at school. Teds demeanour on this forum reeks of it. First time in his life he can put shit on someone without having to visit the dentist afterwards.


----------



## Silo Ted (6/11/11)

Bandana is compulsory :lol: 

"meet you out back of the school shed, silo". 






I must say, Bon Jovi, I am shaking in my little cotton socks. 

You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

Ted,
Three bits of advice;

1. Don't come to a battle of wits half armed.

2. Ease up on the vacuum developer it's draining blood from the brain.

3. If you want progeny from that goat your nailin start using the second hole down from the tail not the first.

Have a iddly diddly good day


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/11)

Truman said:


> ... snip ...
> whilst hiding behind a cartoon avatar.
> ... snip ...


And what the hell is wrong with that?


----------



## Truman42 (6/11/11)

WarmBeer said:


> And what the hell is wrong with that?



LOL..Nothing at all, but at least you dont hide where you live too..


----------



## Spoonta (6/11/11)

go have a beer for **** sake


----------



## kjparker (6/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> go have a beer for **** sake


or get a room...... :lol:


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

Now back on the bottle thing. I've been using some glass and some PET. I have read on the site that the PET bottles are no good after about 6mths. Is this true or a myth. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Wimmig (6/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Internet threats ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should I report this poor community behaviour to a moderator ?
> 
> ...



Lolz

Go one better and tell the local police.


----------



## pk.sax (6/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Now back on the bottle thing. I've been using some glass and some PET. I have read on the site that the PET bottles are no good after about 6mths. Is this true or a myth. Has anyone experienced this?



Only ever used the PET for my first kit brew, it was shit. Its the PET's fault for sure. I never used it again. I swear I will never again either.

where is my brew cider in juice bottle thread again


----------



## Yob (6/11/11)

Rowy said:


> I have read on the site that the PET bottles are no good after about 6mths. Is this true or a myth. Has anyone experienced this?



Im a pure glass man by trade, mostly coopers bottles but I do have a collection of twist tops as well, but Myth to that as far as I know... many people are using them for years without drama, lids need changing is what I understand..

couldnt be arsed with PET bottles myself except for yeast storage etc...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

Thanks for the replies. Will have to experiment and compare a couple.


----------



## MaltyHops (6/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Now back on the bottle thing. I've been using some glass and some PET.
> I have read on the site that the PET bottles are no good after about 6mths.
> Is this true or a myth. Has anyone experienced this?


It's true - I have quite a few beers that have been in PET bottles a year or
more and they've lost a lot of CO2 - still some in the beer but pretty flat
generally.

Also, I've had botles of tonic water in unopened PET bottles older than a year
and they're flat as ... flat tonic water ... :icon_vomit: 

So don't use PET bottles for long term storage - good keeping a few in
PET for short term as checks against over-high carbonation levels though
(if you're bottling) - if any PET bottles get really hard really quick, watch
out! h34r: 

T.


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

MaltyHops said:


> It's true - I have quite a few beers that have been in PET bottles a year or
> more and they've lost a lot of CO2 - still some in the beer but pretty flat
> generally.
> 
> ...



Might use them for my quick drinking beers then. Thanks for the tip.


----------

